# VRC center



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

Any one have the boston acoustics VRC center channel speaker? I currently have the CRC7 and was reading that the VRC is supposed to be better. Not sure how much better though, can anyone help me out?


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome, Andry. I believe one of us can help you. Have fun, Dennis


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Hello Andrey, Welcome to the Shack.

I'm sure Sonnie will be able to give you some input,....as I recall he recently sold his Boston Acoustics set-up, and he used the VRC center.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes... I used the VRC with my VR2's and also with my Martin Logan Ascent i's for a short while.

I cannot compare it to any other Boston speakers, but it did very well for me in my dedicated home theater. It actually paired fairly well with the Martin Logan speakers.

Unfortunately I cannot tell you if it would be better or not. :huh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

Sonnie, are you still selling the pair of VRX speakers?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I sold them already.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

How come you only had them for 8 months and sold them so fast? Not happy with the sound?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Admittedly I was not crazy about the overall Boston sound. :huh: It could have been any number of things including me not getting the setup right. I know quite a few people very happy with them, so I suspect something was not up to par somewhere. They in no way have the big sound that my Martin Logan's have... nor are they nearly as big... nor are they nearly as expensive.

The VRX surrounds satisfied me fine with the ML's in the front, but I happened to run across a fairly good deal on some ML surrounds so I went ahead and snagged them so that I could have a completely matched system.


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

alavochin said:


> How come you only had them for 8 months and sold them so fast? Not happy with the sound?



I guess you're new to the shack:bigsmile:

Sonnie change equipment every two to three months!:whistling:

:spend::spend:

:joke:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Who... me? :innocent:


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

I might just go with Martin Logans like Sonnie and skip going through speakers every 3 months... 

Someone local is selling these Martin Logans, but it doesnt say what model they are. I am trying to find out. Any able to tell? He is only asking $800, since he is moving, hopefully they arent sold yet.




























Anyone know what model they are?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Possibly Aerius?


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

I found a nice set of VR3 speakers and will be using a VR12 center and picked up 4 Bravo IIs for surrounds. Should sound nice when I get them. BTW, seems like everyone is saying the VR2 dont sound nearly as good as the VR3 and the VCR center everyone is saying that compared to the VR12 center, it's not as good, so this setup should be promissing.


----------

